# Nails????



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

I LOVE LOVE this site. I have found so many helpful ideas and products for all of my babies... I need your help again... PLEASE!!! 

My Sydnie (the smallest) has razor blades for nails. I have had to start grooming everyone at home after a local groomer traumatized my Sammie (my middle boy). I don't have a problem with grooming them at home. I have a very good set up that has taken some time, but we have purchased everything slowly but surely. The "kids" have mom haircuts, but Im learning and as my husband says.. "it'll grow out" :blink:

What I need is some suggestions with filing nails. After I clip nails, especially Sydnie's, they are razor sharp. I have used thick grain emory board files, but they dont seem to get all the sharpness off. I have a Pedipaws, but it is too big for her little feet and no one else will use it. I have read some reviews on Amazon for small Dremel tools, which is essentially what the Pedipaws is in a case. I need something quiet and quick. 

For all of those who groom at home, what do you do? What do you use? Your help is greatly appreciated!!

Lorie


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

I use a regular people file on Bentley if his nails are scratchy after a clipping. I'm not sure what level grit it is but it's the kind for filing acrylic nails, I buy them at Sally's.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

I am trying to transition from the groomer for nail trims, so very recently bought a $25 dremmel at Walmart. I have been giving her a piece of cooked chicken breast after each nail to give it a positive connotation. And trying to build up my courage. lol.

I previously tried clipping once but was so afraid I quit after two nails. Was afraid of cutting her, with her being so squirmy and all. Since then got the lazy susan type grooming table, hoping that will help with her being secured.

I used to have larger dogs and would dremmel their nails, and they got so used to it and it used to work great. Would ideally like to have that situation with Lily eventually.

Linda


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a professional nail dremel, which is what I use, but a professional one really isn't necessary-- I think any smaller dremel should work. I agree the PediPaws is too large for some of our smaller Malts. On a site somewhere I saw a dog suspended in a kind of sling for trimming nails, which sounds intriguing to me because I have some squirmy little doggies! It can be intimidating to clip their nails when I am concerned about cutting them instead. I'm going to look into the sling, because I think I could trim in about 1/4 of the time.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

If you end up getting the sling, if you could update us on how it works that would be great! I would be interested in getting one if it works.

Linda


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I dremel. The dogs find it more relaxing, as they don't really like the "clipping" part. I clip with the small dog/cat scissors, then follow up with dremel. We mostly do nails weekly, sometimes 2 weeks.

Pedipaws-fail, too big & clunky for our little ones.

Pink dremel at Petedge-fail, batter failed quickly, could use plugged in, but cord was not long enough to reach my plugs.

7300-PT Pet Nail Grooming Tool / Model: 7300-PT Again failed battery quite quickly, couldn't even get thru one dog after 6 months of use.

Just purchased Dremel 8050-N/18 Micro Rotary Tool Kit with Accessories-LOVE so far. Lithium Ion Battery, small in the hand and very quiet compared to the others. I use 1/4" bands, so had to use the pin from my other one. I ordered that separately. So far, this is a winner.

Do get them used to it slowly, at first just let them adjust to the noise & vibration with no grinding. Be especially careful not to touch to the nail for too long at one time and DO NOT let their hair get tangled in it!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Lydia -- do you have a picture of the 1/4" band vs the band it comes with? Is the tip/band that comes with work too? I still have yet to find a dermal that doesn't scare me due to the long paw/leg hairs possibly getting caught. Maybe I'll try this one since you like it so much .


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Dremel 430 1/8" drum sanding mandrel - Industrial Abrasive Products - Amazon.com

I just hold the hair back from the nails...just be careful, it does take a little getting used to. Mine lay on their backs and I usually start on back feet. Hubby helps keep Bayleigh calm cause she's a wreck about having her feet touched. After a minute or so, it actually soothes her. I like the 240 grit bands.


----------



## panancy (Dec 4, 2012)

I read somewhere, but I have not tried it, to use an old nylon stocking. Poke their little toenails through the nylon. It will hold their hair out of the way.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I tried that Nancy, but I couldn't get it to work for me  I keep foot hair pretty short though, so it hasn't been a problem. Just gotta make sure leg hair doesn't get in the way!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I read the nylon stocking suggestion too. I'd think a thicker sock, like maybe the peds type that's thicker than a stocking but lighter than a sock, might work better. I usually trim the hair on their feet first, which also helps. And really, they are getting much better about holding still as I stay consistent with their nail care. I don't think I will need a sling as its going quite well.


----------

